# CPC looking for either at home or in LC Valley



## mrsputz2016@gmail.com (Jul 10, 2013)

Amber D. Smolinski
529 ½ 12th Street 
Clarkston, WA 99403
208-553-5711

Qualifications: Fast learner, good memory, friendly, hard working, organized, willing to learn

Education: 			Lewis Clark State College
				500 8th Ave
				Lewiston, Idaho 83501
				Degree: Certified Professional Coder

				Lewiston High School
				1114 9th Ave
				Lewiston, Idaho 83501

Work Experience:		Valley Medical Center     Dec. 2011 – Present
				2315 8th Street 
				Lewiston, Idaho 83501
				208-746-1383
				Supervisor: Debbie Tomlinson
				Responsibilities: Data Entry, Fix claims, read chart notes, answer 
				Phones

				Taco Time		March 2008 – Dec. 2011
				1828 21st Street
				Lewiston, Idaho 83501
				Supervisor: Amber Moore
				Responsibilities: Food preparation, money handling, customer 
				Service, cleaning

References:			Danielle Gauger
				14056 S Tacoma Way
				Tacoma, WA 99413
				208-305-4454

				Jenny Hughes
				1035 9th Street
				Clarkston, WA 99403
				208-305-8121

				Katherine Unruh
				1580 8th Street	
				Lewiston, Idaho 83501


----------



## YPUllom (Jul 11, 2013)

Places that hire remote coders:  

Outcomes Health Information Solutions
http://outcomesinc.com/careers/

Altegra Health Solutions (formerly The Coding Source)
http://www.altegrahealth.com/careers/

Peak Health Solutions  
https://careers-peakhs.icims.com/jobs/

Precyse  
http://careers.precyse.com/

Episource  
http://www.episource.com/about/job-opportunities/

Inovalon, Inc.  (formerly Medassurant, Inc)
http://www.inovalon.com/careers/Pages/Careers.aspx


----------

